# DFWAPC October meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If someone would like to host our October meeting please say so.

Third Saturday of October. 

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone up for hosting on October 18?

--Nikolay


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry Niko, I can't host. The only tank I have set up is in a church library... and it's seen better days.

And I don't know about those snails yet. I'm not sure how I'm getting to Atlanta. It takes 11 days to walk, according to Google Maps. Driving is no cheaper than flying. If I fly, I'll probably only take one carry on.

I'll try to let you know by next week.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The DFWAPC October meeting will be at Mike Herod's house in Arlington.

Pictures of Mike's fish tank room can be seen here (if you haven't seen them yet), and that is what we will all see in person:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Mike#

The meeting is on Saturday, October 18, at 1PM.

Directions to Mike's house will be published shortly.

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Nicolay how would I join this group, I live in Fort Worth and have a few tanks. Just started adding CO2 to one of them with your mini filter as a diffuser and it works like a charm. Really neat idea. Just finishing the restoring of a vintage 4g metal frame.
Thank You,
Karen


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Karen,

Just come to the meeting. Our club is very informal, but very helpful with advice, plants, and equipment too.

--Nikolay


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank You Nico 
Sound Great just let me know what I can bring!!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, the details are in.

Please go here to get the address:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone planning on bringing blyxa japonica? if so, that would be cool as im looking for some right now.

i have the following that i can bring:
hygro polysperma green
red cabomba (thinking its probably cabomba furcata)
echinodorus bolivianus (aka E. latifolius)
bacopa caroliniana
java moss
ludwiga repens narrow


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Stuck - I have a couple of stems of Blyxa I can spare. I also have some Rotala Vietnam, a little Limnophila Aromatica and Ludwigia Cuba along with the old standards - Bacopa C., Prosperinica Palustris (Mermaid Weed - Nikos favorite) and a few Crypts. I plan on emptying one of my grow out tanks.

I am looking for at this time is Rotala Macandra if someone can spare a stem or 2.

I will have wine, soft drinks and munchies so noone needs to bring anything except spare plants if you have any.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

If anyone has a handful of Riccia floating around, I'd take some off your hands. 

I think the only thing I brought last time that people wanted was Ludwigia repens. I'll bring whatever I can. See you Saturday!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I am trying to come we decided to put new siding on the garage. It was a new addition to our home in the 60's so it was deteriorating before our eyes. 

99.9% sure I will be there. Here is why I am posting I have baby Brigg's snail that are golden in color if anyone is interested. These normally don't eat plants but they can mess up a planted tank. So if you have other tanks they really are fun and cute to watch. Just let me know.
Karen


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Karen,

Please do come. As you already know the meeting is very informal, you could stay for 10 min. if you want. 

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Meeting is today, folks! I wish I could be there, but I'll be working. :-(

Brighty K, if no one brings Riccia to the meeting, I will send you some on Monday.

Cheryl


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I too will miss the meeting today. Things didn't go as planned...


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Mike. I had a good time at your place, as usual.

It was nice to meet some of the other members finally.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for hosting, Mike! Your plant room is amazing! And those forceps... wow. You could plant trees with those things.

Cheryl, Mike had some Riccia for me, but I appreciate the offer. Thanks so much!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for hosting Mike. I am VERY impressed by your tanks. all of them!

Thanks also to those who brought plants and gave me some. 

I got inspired and tossed the "holey" java fern from one tank and cleaned the canister filter which was not moving much water volume.

Next is to read up again on dry dosing. I have the materials just need to understand the dosing.

For next meeting if anyone needs some nice java fern or java moss, let me know. They are the only sure fire things I can grow!

Bob


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I was happy to host the club meeting and thought it was a great turnout for such short notice. 

I also picked up a few different plants this time and plan to rearrange my 20L sitting against the window to try to grow them out a little. I can forsee a small glosso lawn with some red/purple Ludwigia to go along with my Blyxa (at least for a couple of weeks or so).


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank You!!!!!
Mike it was so nice to meet both of you, just a great time all around. 
To all of attendees it was nice to put some faces to name. Thank You for inviting me. I have so much to learn. Shrimp are doing great.
Nico...lights lets talk. 

Karen


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

doh! We need a redo this weekend... I was coming home from a business trip on Saturday! 

I did get to visit this fish store while I was in California
Aqua Forest Aquarium

They had the best plant selection I've ever seen! I picked up some plants I hadn't been able to find yet. I posted pictures under the store section in this forum.


----------

